# anyone doing allmotor cars anymore!!!!??????



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

decided to scrap the turbo 12v car i was doing and going back to all motor

24v mk3 on lugtronic, possibly e85, lets see how it goes. 

updates soon :beer::beer:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I prefer allmotor.

My current build is allmotor, just an RV block with an ABA head and mkIV intake. Just for a dd. Awaiting funds to get the pieces for the head.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

A few and far between, but yes.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

R32 swapped corrado on E85. Ran a craptastic 14.4 at 105.9 with a 2.5 60' in the chilly weather yesterday.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

My buddy Chris just got his Corrado running with my old R32 motor in it. Full interior street car with that setup should be fun, if not quick.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> My buddy Chris just got his Corrado running with my old R32 motor in it. Full interior street car with that setup should be fun, if not quick.


Mine is a street car as well. Not alot of mods to the motor yet. weighed like 2820 at the track with driver. 205 40 17 generals. Only thing else i will do is a proper header, cutout(not sure how much it will help), and cams. Maybe pull some weight when i do run it.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

With a 105mph trap on street tires, it should move. Mid 13sec car easily.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> With a 105mph trap on street tires, it should move. Mid 13sec car easily.


Thats what i was figuring. If i can drop a couple hundred lbs out of it on track days that should help too. I ran that with the damn roof rack on for my bike too. Lost the keys and didnt get a new set in time lol. I should be getting some slicks maybe just dot slicks this winter. Than TT cams and header and ill be done with it.


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

All motor.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

ALLMOTOR

I should work on my car.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

need_a_vr6, have a 24v engine harness your willing to part with??


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I will look but I dont think so. Just wired my old R motor into a Corrado and used most of what I had left.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

Pulled a few more ponies with a velocity stack setup i ran at the track. Took all of 20 minutes to throw it together lol


this was from another pull but shows with and without correction. 

That will give the op a better E85 R motor idea. granted not a 2.8 anymore.


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

awsome graph, thanks, anything done to the motor??


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

gtizzle67 said:


> awsome graph, thanks, anything done to the motor??


Thanks, you bet!

Only mods are fluidampr, UM E85 tune with 550's, Ported Exhaust mani's, 24v downpipe, catless 2.5" TT exhaust, LWFW, ac deleted, and that velocity stack intake. So nothing done internally to the motor. Cams this winter, ill build a true header, and probably a cut out for when i hit the track.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Good numbers for a simple setup. Stock 24v dp or TT?

Drag calcs put my r setup at 225whp with intake, 2.5" exhaust and tt dp.


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Good numbers for a simple setup. Stock 24v dp or TT?
> 
> Drag calcs put my r setup at 225whp with intake, 2.5" exhaust and tt dp.


Yep stock 24v with the cat cut off. Atleast as far as i know. Couldnt tell between that and another stocker i have sitting here that has the cat cut off.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

The only other dp thats close to fitting is the r32 one and its dual outlet. You would have had to fab a y pipe insead of just cutting.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i love allmotor cars and turbo cars so I did both I have a 86 gti with a full built motor n/a monster cam, full flow heads, headers,bored bigger,
then I have a 89 vw fox with a 2.0 aba swab bored bigger full flow forged pistons and a 80 mm holset turbo with 400whp


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

need_a_VR6 said:


> The only other dp thats close to fitting is the r32 one and its dual outlet. You would have had to fab a y pipe insead of just cutting.


Yea no y pipe here. Have cams sitting here to go into the motor when i put it back in the car. I also ordered a 2.5" electric cutout ill put where the cat used to be. Try those both out on the dyno. Car is just coming back from paint. Deleted power steering but i just looped it for now. We shall see if i like it or not.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I always liked the looped rack, feels just like the Quaife manual rack.

Someone should get off their butt and put a badass car together.


----------



## jetta coupe (Mar 30, 2009)

Getting ready to put together a rabbit vr6. Mk4 headgasket, sri, custom long tube downpipe, chip, and 4.23 r&p. All i have are 1/8th mile tracks around here, so gearing should be good. Will be running a pelican, and a few other things. Probably doing a ported head and cams a little later. Should be fun!

Sent from my Event using Tapatalk


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

Updates

picking up a trans this week and got a short runner intake manifold courtesy or Chris alamorian, hopefully I can start putting the car together with in a week or so

anyoe else with updates???


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

Hurry up!


----------



## gtizzle67 (Mar 10, 2008)

im trying!!!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

gtizzle67 said:


> anyoe else with updates???


The car my motor was going into got rear-ended, so I am selling it all off. Anyone want to buy an RV short block that has been balanced and is ready to assemble? LMK


----------



## lilgreenmk3 (Dec 15, 2011)

started my all motor build .... intake exhaust cams chip flywheel stock clutch (sachs) ,bfg radials , no 1/4 mile around here so im running 1/8 mile best so far with current set up was 9.4 so with a bit more mods and more seat time i hope to be getting faster ( its still a daily driver ) with interior ..... 


up coming mods : 02j trans mod ( if you have one laying pm me !) 
: upgrade clutch: maybe clutchnet
: bored out exhaust mani's and dp 
: 2.9 clone inatke mani 
: LSD 3.94 gearing 
: pull rear rebar 
: slicks! 

:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## kevilay1989 (May 19, 2014)

gtizzle67 said:


> decided to scrap the turbo 12v car i was doing and going back to all motor
> 
> 24v mk3 on lugtronic, possibly e85, lets see how it goes.
> 
> updates soon :beer::beer:


Your inbox is full


----------



## mroberts91 (Aug 18, 2013)

I am just about done with my all motor 12v Vr6 project. Found a clean Mk3 GLX Black w/ Black leather interior that has an ABA sitting in it but that is about to change. 

12v 2.9L JE 83mm pistons 10.5:1, stock rods
P&P Head w/ 40mmx36mm Ferrea Valves and HD springs
TT 276 Cams and Lightweight Lifters
A/C and P/S delete with lightweight pullies
2.9L Clone Intake, Ported Lower, Ported Exhaust Manifolds
42DD Test Pipe, Custom 3" cat back
BFI Stage 2 clutch (taking a while to ship)
Lugtronic PnP ECU
3.98 Final Drive
CAE Ultra Shifter


I have never drove a Bored and Cammed VR before so I am very excited to get this one running, glad to see some other people staying N/A


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

Finished my R swap into an mk3 about a month and a half ago.

I have the following:
Neuspeed pullies (came with motor)
TT 24v downpipe
2.5" exhaust, just HF cat and muffler 
CAI
LW flywheel
ClutchMaster FX 3xx clutch
VF mounts
Peliquin diff with 3.94
Unitronic stage 2+ flash

Plans for the future:
MBS 3" exhaust
TT cams

I have had the itch to boost it already, but the car is fun and reliable as is now. 

BTW.... Thanks Paul for the insights when I was asking you question about this swap.


----------



## Rocko'sEuroGTi (Feb 2, 2005)

Sure do!
My all motor 2.0 8V Carburetted lump in my GT road race car. 1/4 mile yet to be run on the new build. Would love to be in mid 13s, but we shall see.




























All motor is the only way to go.


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

You get anywhere with this Gabe?


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

A little update since last time.

Dynoed the car and it made 248whp. The car is running rich up top, but I'm happy with those numbers. I ran into multiple transmission problems. So last month I sourced a Eurospec 6 speed close ratio box that's sitting at the shop waiting to be installed.

Future plans still include a set of cams and a 3" exhaust.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

stevevr6 said:


> A little update since last time.
> 
> Dynoed the car and it made 248whp. The car is running rich up top, but I'm happy with those numbers. I ran into multiple transmission problems. So last month I sourced a Eurospec 6 speed close ratio box that's sitting at the shop waiting to be installed.
> 
> Future plans still include a set of cams and a 3" exhaust.


I got some cams...

Trying to finish up some customer stuff, clear out the things I don't need (check classifieds!) and get motivated to get @)#$* done!:wave:


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

need_a_VR6 said:


> I got some cams...
> 
> Trying to finish up some customer stuff, clear out the things I don't need (check classifieds!) and get motivated to get @)#$* done!:wave:


I will check the classifieds Paul.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Since I my h20-cooled car got killed I moved on to an ACVW that my Dad had parked nearly 2 decades ago. It's mine now and getting close to getting back on the road.

Not sure where to post it, as it is an "8 valve", it is a 2.0liter 4 cylinder(technically a 2087cc), and it is N/A.

Here it is "mocked up" for final cooling tin adjustments before I clean and paint the tin.




Some specs:
90mm bore, 82mm Okrasa crank with Carillo rods. Dual Weber 44IDF carbs (amazing how little there is inside one of these). Has a extended 3qt sump (not shown) for a total 6 qt capacity. Case has shuffle pins and machined for Ford hydro lifters with a appropriate hydro cam. Uses a GM HEI dist modded for 4 cylinder and I have added an MSD HEI Heat module with integral and adjustable RPM limiter. It is only running 8.5-8.6:1 CR for now as heads have a "Hemi-cut" combustion chamber which I don't thing gives me too much room on pump gas.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

The day or two before I had to take it all out and split the case to retrieve dist drive gear shims that fell off of it when I was trying to index it for correct rotor alignment. It had almost everything installed on the topside of motor.:banghead: But it is going back together and will soon be beyond this stage and running.


And this is what the underside was looking like. Wait till you see the exhaust and heat exchangers...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Update! Car has been on the road for a week now! Just gets better and better. Felt some what weaker than expected, so I took dist apart and cleaned and lubed mechanical advance mechanism, that made a huge difference. Now, I just need to synch the carbs and possibly increase main jets one or two steps. It runs well at idle and low speeds, just feels like it has more to give for full power.

And with the single muffler that is on it, it is pretty quiet, that is until I tip in to those carbs, then they really announce themselves to everyone. WE'RE HERE and OPEN for BUSINESS!!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

another update, since this thread hasn't moved off of page 1, My new header and muffler finally arrived! Now to wait for some warmer weather to pull motor, fix some minor oil leaks at pushrod tube seals and then test fit the header for clearance to the oil filter. Then make some lower heat shields and ceramic coat the whole shabang.

The muffler, and I will be changing the exit from down to straight out:


And some shots of the header, going from 1 3/8" to 1 5/8" primaries.




And as you may have noticed, I'll not have heat anymore. Dress warm and don't breath to heavily....


----------

